# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  P1raten brings you: "Retardation" in its true form.

## P1raten

*Note that not all of this was typed by me, my friends was typing alot aswell.*



> Cody: 
> *heyy man
> *i got cataclym repack done
> *how do i add a teleport to sw command
> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *hai there
> Cody: 
> *its not in the db sadly
> *i need to add it in 
> ...


My sister had a convo with him aswell.



> Cody: 
> *Hallo?
> *Hallo, Mandiii, This is Devieance Game Host of Cataclysm - Beta Release <Private Build> for Non-Testers, How are you Today and How may I servie you, or help you this fine morning on my Eastern Caost Day.
> Mandiii: 
> *Hello there
> *: D
> Cody: 
> *How are you? How may I help you?
> Mandiii: 
> ...


And it continues




> Cody: 
> *you would be wise to take that off I'm calling my Lawyer and sueing you For Slander.
> *I even told your sister; I'm fine with you, but You Demeaing My Coding Skills, Along with my Projects, and Me is pushing it I'm on my Cell phone with My Local Court House, and My Attourney
> *It's Sad that I didnt have aProblem with you.. and too be honest I still don't, Im not the kind of person to put hate on another human being no matter what the have done to me, but I will make a consicence to show that they have wronged me.
> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *Hm?
> Cody: 
> *I reccomend you delete your post sir.
> P1raten | D15:2: 
> ...


Update moar.



> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *ohai there
> Cody: 
> *The sooner this is off the internet the better for both of us, please have it closed and taken down P1, I have nothing against you.
> *I dont hold grudges, I just want this taken off the web.
> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *lol never
> *your a idiot
> *and the world needs to know
> ...


Updatez r kewl.



> Cody: 
> *Het P1?
> *Hey*
> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *ohai?
> *im not home yet
> Cody: 
> *ORLY?
> *Ok, man I just wanted to know what do you hate about me man?
> ...

----------


## Remus

I lol'd a bit tbh., first one was trolling barely, was slightly funny due to it's inconsistency.

2,3,4 were a bit much.

----------


## Tobii

> *whos the idiot


You good sir is the idiot.. lol

----------


## cokacola

He compiled it without the source?

Uhh, that cannot be right...
It would be funny if he did, actually...

----------


## P1raten

Added my sisters convo with him.

----------


## Totemwolf

I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.

----------


## alj03

Omgawd I know your sisters name...

----------


## mag1212

lol at the convo with your sister

----------


## JD

> I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.


Hahahahahahahaha, you are such an idiot haha! Oh god, best reply in ages!

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.




You sir win 1 internet from me!

----------


## Totemwolf

Well I am just trying to watch out for MMOwned, but at the same time trying to get this Forum Trash of the internet.

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

I don't know why half the Internet population has to be apart of one persons ******ry... And demean me, He should have kept this to IM because now any one who partakes will be Liable for Slander. I recommended its Removed... Before the Whole Site Gets taken down.

----------


## streetkiller

Lol going to sue you?
Thats weak.

----------


## TheZaronz

This picture says it all!

----------


## Totemwolf

And I love how a General Populous Chooses to Judge me when they don't know hardly ANYTHING about me keep it up and see where it get you all..

----------


## Miksu

Thank you Cody! this was really good entertainment for me, just made my day  :Smile:  perv

----------


## JD

> And I love how a General Populous Chooses to Judge me when they don't know hardly ANYTHING about me keep it up and see where it get you all..


We're not judging you as much as you're being a little bitch about this. So P1raten created this thread, so what? If you can't take this kind of fun you'll fail for the rest of your life. Stop being a little bitch, get your head out of yer ass and get over yourself.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> And I love how a General Populous Chooses to Judge me when they don't know hardly ANYTHING about me keep it up and see where it get you all..


 You even hardly know anything about P1raten... What can you do otherwise....

----------


## Zaphry

Damn you -.-....
You just made me read all that  :Big Grin:

----------


## streetkiller

> And I love how a General Populous Chooses to Judge me when they don't know hardly ANYTHING about me keep it up and see where it get you all..


 Are you threatening us?

----------


## drudmaster

Draaamaaa. :|

----------


## Totemwolf

> Thank you Cody! this was really good entertainment for me, just made my day  perv


Your Welcome, Now I would like this Thread Closed and delete. [Request]

----------


## Ground Zero

> I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.


You sir, make Vinland look smart.

(ily really vin :3)

----------


## Totemwolf

> Damn you -.-....
> You just made me read all that


** I must speak english on MMOwned 
-- Mawd. **

BTW... Good moive

----------


## streetkiller

> ** I must speak english on MMOwned 
> -- Mawd. **
> 
> BTW... Good moive


Lol why did you talk in dead language?

----------


## Zantas

made my day!

----------


## Totemwolf

That was the mod...

----------


## Ground Zero

> That was the mod...


I removed the Latin... you're only allowed to speak English on MMOwned.

----------


## streetkiller

> That was the mod...


 Ok
/need10chartosubmitmymessagelawl

----------


## Ground Zero

*Let me change the topic for you and lets all discuss about how sexy rainbows are.
*

----------


## streetkiller

> *Let me change the topic for you and lets all discuss about how sexy rainbows are.
> *


They really are sexy

----------


## Totemwolf

Ground Zero, I'm Being Calm and Polite to you man, I am just asking for a Simple Thread Deletion, I'm not trying to bring you into it All I ask is this Be deleted, Thanks all.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> *Let me change the topic for you and lets all discuss about how sexy rainbows are.
> *

----------


## Ground Zero

You do realise this thread has done nothing wrong? It's the back room. Called that for a reason, there is nothing illegal here that you can "sue" MMOwned for like you keep threatening.

----------


## streetkiller

[email protected] last conversation going to bring the server down of mmowned.
Forum rules when you register
Although the administrators and moderators of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this site, it is impossible for us to review all messages. *All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.*

----------


## mag1212

rainbows turn me on

----------


## Totemwolf

Ill Add my Bit, So theres this Guy named Devieance on Hotmail.... He trys to make amends ;p

P1raten | D15:2 says:
ohai there
Cody says:
The sooner this is off the internet the better for both of us, please have it closed and taken down P1, I have nothing against you.
I dont hold grudges, I just want this taken off the web.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
lol never
your a idiot
and the world needs to know
Cody says:
And you are immature sir.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Sir?
Why are you calling me sir?
im 16
Cody says:
I mean what the heck your acting like an Emo bitch that needs to QQ to a world that it doesnt concern.. Go ****ing Cut your hair and act like a member of society.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Hahahhahahaahhahahahhaahha
You so random

Cody says:
I'm just watning it closed or took down, I dont feel like getting in a court case but i will if thats what needs to be done.
wanting*
actually both would be nice, I mean why do you have a problem with me bro?
P1raten | D15:2 says:
And your saying no one cares? then why are people posts saying something like "that d00d b3 retard3d"?
Are you retarded?
Your retarded
and the world needs to know
Cody says:
I was cool with ya and you always came accross as some little punk kid who had something to prove what the heck is the matter with you?
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Ha
your funneh
I know your weekness young padawan
your retarded
Cody says:
Lmao and your going to get a webiste shut down for you immature actions you my friend fail to an extreme never before saught by my eyes, Have fun you Emo punk Bitch 
P1raten | D15:2 says:
lol
Cody says:
I can sleep well knowing you immature actions are going to bring you your sister and a website down and in the end of this all it will be taken down.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
When you get mmowned down
i will come to your house
Cody says:
You have fun because dude your going to grow up one day, And when you do, youll see that you were wrong here, and your ******ry was unjust.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
and give you all my money
lol
Cody says:
You can stop IM'ing me now your just digging your self deeper in debt my friend
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Haha
i dont have a shovel
Cody says:
no but you got that sad thing you call a face.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Atleast i have a face
You only have a pimple on your head.
Cody says:
fail at come-back
YOU SIR FAIL!
P1raten | D15:2 says:
haha
Lemmi just post this chat
Cody says:
CAn we be cool and forget about this stupid shit
your a cool guy man but come on this is just stupid the whole ****ing tihng.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
goin home nao
talk l8er
bai
Cody says:
Het P1?
Hey*
P1raten | D15:2 says:
ohai?
Cody says:
ORLY?
P1raten | D15:2 says:
im not home yet
Cody says:
Ok, man I just wanted to know what do you hate about me man?
P1raten | D15:2 says:
I dont hate you
your just retarded
Cody says:
Whats your issue with me After this I still have no issue with ya your cool all of us do shit that stupid 
No Im not dude..
You dont have to demean me like that lol.
I just want things to be cool I hate drama its the worst thing in the world.
You dont know me thee for you cant say I'm retarded unless you know 100% for a fact that I am
that is where slander comes into play
Slander come from saying thing about a person and spreading it around, WITHOUT knowing its 100% true
you 1. Do not know me IRL there for you could not know you do not have 100% factual substantial evidence that you claim holds even the slight bit of relevance 
P1raten | D15:2 says:
You are ugly. 
Cody says:
so I must ask why are you doing this 
P1raten | D15:2 says:
OH MY GOD IS THAT PUDDING?!
Cody says:
2. Thans an opinion
not Fact.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
I'll post the pic on Mmowned, and you will have so many opinions that it will be a fact!
But is it PUDDING?!
Cody says:
That verifys slander as well my friend
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Oh sorry
that was a friend
<:
Cody says:
so I just wanted to offer my friendship to you and put this behind us.. I for one am a mautre adult and can put such human nature behind me.
It the huamans instinct to be hurt ful, and hateful to rage destruction and pain ont hing we built and know.
I just want to put a hand out there and offer my friendship, your not a bad person man.
You cool and I just would like the topic down, I'm not going to sue ya I decided **** It as much as I would like it down I guess it wont be taken down Im mature Im human I'll get over it
Well bro, Have a good day, Take care, and enjoy your Vacation from what ever school you may goto when your break comes along if it hasnt already.

----------


## mag1212

> Ground Zero, I'm Being Calm and Polite to you man, I am just asking for a Simple Thread Deletion, I'm not trying to bring you into it All I ask is this Be deleted, Thanks all.


 why would that be necessary?
this is the backroom incase ya didnt know 

EDIT: since im already here ill just post this

----------


## streetkiller

Gonna say it again forum rules:
"All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message."
You registered here and did you read it? (i assume you did)

----------


## mag1212

> Gonna say it again forum rules:
> "All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message."
> You registered here and did you read it? (i assume you did)


yes but this forum got specific rules

----------


## streetkiller

> yes but this forum got specific rules


It that a complain against me?
I'm not the one in the conversation.

----------


## mag1212

> It that a complain against me?
> I'm not the one in the conversation.


no i just told you this forum got specific rules

----------


## streetkiller

> no i just told you this forum got specific rules


I made a quote from the forum rules of mmowned so that totemwolf would read them

----------


## Dragonshadow

I lol'd so many times at this thread

----------


## Narudan

"Cody says:
no but you got that sad thing you call a face.
P1raten | D15:2 says:
Atleast i have a face"

Nice!

----------


## Glynbeard

> I lol'd so many times at this thread


QFT.

lmao.

----------


## Trollblod

Whahahahahahahaha
Cody:
*And tell him he is now being Sued for Slander.
Mandiii:
*Sued? Ha
Cody:
*I will be contacting my Laywer abou tthis.
*Yup.
Mandiii:
*Good Luck
Cody:
*I am grabbing my Cell Calling my Lawyer at the Court House I take Sland very seriosuly.
Mandiii:
*Ok then :P




> I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Hahahahaha leecher too  :Big Grin:  hahahaha.
You even called him an emo bitch, that's harrasment, let's sue him.




> You sir, make Vinland look smart.
> 
> (ily really vin :3)


I will always be smarter than you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedregon

roxorzborxorz

Fabi's diamondcore at cataclysm_alpha - GitHub
his emu source  :Big Grin:

----------


## P1raten

Updated yet again.  :Smile:

----------


## Ground Zero

This is getting old now.

*yawn*

----------


## P1raten

Carebear...

----------


## ~OddBall~

meh last 2 just make P1raten look stupid TBH but whatevs.

----------


## P1raten

> meh last 2 just make P1raten look stupid TBH but whatevs.


it's mostly my friends typing.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ~OddBall~

You're still the one posting it xP but whatevs dude, hfgl. NN All (Really just posting to see what this font colour I just bought looks like xD)

----------


## Innit

all i gotta say is

raeg

----------


## FrostyC

I'll just leave this here

----------


## 2dgreengiant

2d is going to sue everyone on mmowned for calling him a fgt

----------


## Ground Zero

> 2d is going to sue everyone on mmowned for calling him a fgt



fgt. 

ahh-hurrr-hurrr-duuurrr

----------


## eloivanelst

Epic post is epic.

----------


## ReidE96

Cause getting called a retard is a case for a lawsuit, right? Gotta love the "I'll SUE!" kids  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Miksu

> Gotta love the "I'll SUE!" kids


Meh, they are always on the interwebs no matter what you do :3

----------


## Aldun



----------


## lol97899

he should get to the doctor and take a retarded test

----------


## Nikentic

since when is P1raten affected by the laws in US?

----------


## Trollblod

I'd totaly do this guy/women if I ever met him/her.

----------


## Multitask

lol he thinks a convo will shut down mmowned. does he not realize 90% of the stuff on this site AND what he is doing is sueable by blizzard.(mmowned ToS prob prevents this)

was a good read haha

----------


## Obama

Whoever didn't let you be a mod is clearly retarded!

----------


## nothinglol

:Stick Out Tongue:  came to this thread late. Only useful thing I have to add is that if you're blatantly threatening lawsuits, and with such poor grounds, you obviously have no clue about how the court system in the US works.

P.S. gj sexting someone under 18 tard

----------


## Sounddead

Man reading this thread wasted like.. 30 mins of my valuable time. I don't even think I laughed at all. Just too much fail for me I guess.

----------


## spitfire21

Forget about the retardation he's a pedo-bear lol

----------


## Demonshade

kewl story bro! This deff made you look like the witty sophisticated troll and emphasized the other persons stupidity. I guess the name of the thread is twice as relevant as you intended upon creating this thread but I doubt you will understand what I'm getting at.

----------


## ~OddBall~

> kewl story bro! This deff made you look like the witty sophisticated troll and emphasized the other persons stupidity. I guess the name of the thread is twice as relevant as you intended upon creating this thread but i doubt you will understand what i'm getting at.


i c wut u did thar!!!

----------


## Henessy

Cody, P1's sorry man. No actually, he's really really sorry man. Like no joke, he's actually really really sorry. No jokes man, I ain't playin' you nigga, he's really sorry.

So what the **** do you want him to do now; wipe your ass?

----------


## EcHoEs

> kewl story bro! This deff made you look like the witty sophisticated troll and emphasized the other persons stupidity. I guess the name of the thread is twice as relevant as you intended upon creating this thread but I doubt you will understand what I'm getting at.


Know what?

QFT

----------


## Unholyshaman

> Cody: 
> *I bet your a Cutie haha, but I'm sorry I must remain professional, haha I almost got into flirting -.-


What a ****ing retard lmao. For all he knew he could be trying to flirt with P1raten who is under a false alias.

----------


## Iceknight001

Im just wondering, but if he were to take this to court, im pretty sure blizz would probably take him to court.. Seeings how his is using their game to his own ends.. But idk haha..

----------


## ReidE96

> Im just wondering, but if he were to take this to court, im pretty sure blizz would probably take him to court.. Seeings how his is using their game to his own ends.. But idk haha..


 Good point, he's admitted to emuing which is the only wow thing blizz can be sure of winning a court case of - it's straight up copyright infringement.

----------


## Harambeqt

*




Originally Posted by Totemwolf


I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.


Do you really think anyone here cares ?

Let me think ..

uhm ... No!*

I will sue you for being a retarded kid

----------


## The Lex

tldr .

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.


lol u tard, you can't sue anyone for shit so gtfo the internet please before your more hated  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

Okay, I broke my word, I have said that I would never enter this section, but this thread spread wild rumours through the site :P 
Quite a funny thread, but I am trying to determine who is making the bigger fool out of himself here. p1raten or totemwolf :P 
Totemwolf as i see it was acting politely and maturely, where as p1raten, yeah you can read it urself... However the "I will sue because my stolen stuff got stolen" is kinda stupid.

----------


## Ground Zero

Kur their both pretty equal in retardation tbh. Hence why I said this is getting boring earlier.

----------


## P1raten

> Okay, I broke my word, I have said that I would never enter this section, but this thread spread wild rumours through the site :P 
> Quite a funny thread, but I am trying to determine who is making the bigger fool out of himself here. p1raten or totemwolf :P 
> Totemwolf as i see it was acting politely and maturely, where as p1raten, yeah you can read it urself... However the "I will sue because my stolen stuff got stolen" is kinda stupid.


Ha. I cba to be serious, so i started trollin him after a while.

----------


## ~OddBall~

> Ha. I cba to be serious, so i started trollin him after a while.


Trolling is meant to be witty, you just tried to use memes to look funny....Had the opposite effect.

----------


## Jordaldo

lol I didn't know it was slander for someone to post a conversation, and just a conversation for everyone to read...... LOL I like this guy, just cause he makes me laugh. he needs to learn to spell =3

----------


## FrostyC

> Trolling is meant to be witty, you just tried to use memes to look funny....Had the opposite effect.


Trolling is supposed to get someone upset over something you could actually care less about. That is TRUE trolling & it's rare. Nowadays trolling encompasses anything done for teh lulz...

----------


## Kirsebaer

WELL, Cody, you got me cornered again.
Didn't know you were THIS dumb :P

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Why did you quote retardation, could you also make a tl;dr version for us life fags?

Also, OddBall is right, to an extent. Your writing does make me and my soul more angered then I have been in a while, and I dislocated my shoulder once. But that is not trolling. You honestly are just being mean to Totem (lol at suing). Seeing most of this website actually hates you we probably won't want to side with you.

OT: Why does my spelling bad when I'm on this site. D:

*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*

----------


## ximen

Read everything and I must admit, LOL. Retarded people are so funny:3 ''I'm going to sue you for slander, but I dont have your RL name'' or, ''I must stay proffesional'' or all the shit about emulating. What a retard x3
Creds bro, good laugh here:]

----------


## AzolexX

P1raten, you are only idiot here, man asked you what is your problem and you keep trolling, and trolling is done badly. You are retarded.

----------


## [Sadistic]

i loled so hard this kid is freaking stupid, slander oh noes sue me plox u gets your lawyersh on me, he doesn't even have your real name its fine lolz

----------


## d3rrial

I partially laughed pretty hard. He could just ignore you after the first convo but he let himself get upset more and more and extended his stupidity over lots of convos xD

----------


## TheZaronz

It was funny in the start... seeing HE was the retard. But, in the latest quotes you've just proved that you are the one who's ****ing retarded - seriously, double penetration retardation. =/

----------


## jasejunk

> I will be reporting P1 and Mandiii for Slander, and if MMOwned Continues to keep this thread I will report their IP, and have my Attorney Sue them as well, My lawyer Said if its not taken off in 24 hours its Officially a Legal Matter for MMOwned as well.


 
*Hahahahahaha*

----------


## Skunk5

I R Laughing @ Dis p0st in g3ner4l... IT'S THE GOD DAMN BACK-ROOM

----------


## Breakdawn

I love how ppl say its bad trolling, its OP trolling, it even made the readers QQ half the way through the comment section  :Smile:  Made the best laugh evahh!

If this is bad trolling.. you're bad internet-user!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ricric

i loled at the beginning because it reminded me of messing with my little brother, but the end made me sad  :Frown:

----------


## Jadd

xD

"And you lied, and thats a crime. And crime is for *censored*"

----------


## P1raten

> xD
> 
> "And you lied, and thats a crime. And crime is for *censored*"


Wtf.. edit by kur

----------


## Ground Zero

This thread is getting extremely old.

----------


## Subset

I wish I met this guy on my server, so easy to troll even you can do it!




> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *you **** retarded? :S
> *growse
> 
> ----
> 
> P1raten | D15:2: 
> *U LIEK PEN0000R YES?


Poor word choice, P1raten, poor choice.

----------


## P1raten

> I wish I met this guy on my server, so easy to troll even you can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor word choice, P1raten, poor choice.


My friends wrote that.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonshadow

Yes, blame all the extremely retarded parts on your "friend", that works.

----------


## thebigman

OH LORD LOLOLOLOL




> Cody:
> *All their on that page I dont have to say word one to you any more 24 hours my friend....
> 
> Cody:
> *And you are immature sir.
> P1raten | D15:2:
> *Sir?
> *Why are you calling me sir?
> *im 16
> ...



I LOVE HIS HYPOCRISY AND HOW HE FLIP FLOPS SO MUCH! Im a humanitarian, I love people.

next day

**** YOU AND YOUR PEOPLE BLAH BLAH YOU AND SISTER AND WEBSITE GET TAKEN DOWN BLAH BLAH.

The kid obviously knows nothing of laws, both civil and federal. /sigh. I love it though. Good luck sueing people over the internet that you dont know.

----------


## P1raten

> Yes, blame all the extremely retarded parts on your "friend", that works.


Ha, it really does.

----------


## Skunk5

> *Why must your tounge taunt me so
> *well you have a Nice day to sexi


O.o pedobear...

Anyway, what program were you chatting through?

----------


## TuFF

Hahahaha wow, Makes you wonder how this guy makes it through RL.

----------

